# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was ist eigentlich mit Snoke?



## Darkmoon76 (2. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was ist eigentlich mit Snoke?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was ist eigentlich mit Snoke?*


----------



## Wubaron (2. Dezember 2019)

Find ich super wie sich jetzt alle Dinge auflösen und Sinn ergeben. Rey, Snoke, ... am Ende werden wir also doch ein schönes Gesamtpaket haben. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Cobar (3. Dezember 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Find ich super wie sich jetzt alle Dinge auflösen und Sinn ergeben. Rey, Snoke, ... am Ende werden wir also doch ein schönes Gesamtpaket haben. Ich freu mich.



Ich befürchte eher, dass jetzt versucht wird alle noch losen Enden irgendwie zusammen zu knoten, ob es nun passt oder nicht.
In Episode 7 wurde Snoke nur kurz am Rande angeteasert und das neue große Böse vorgestellt mit seiner riesigen Macht, in Episode 8 wurde er dann von Johnson komplett verhunzt und richtig dumm zersäbelt...
Das allein fand ich schon schrecklich, denn er hätte ein wirklich guter Antagonist sein können mit all seiner Macht, mit der er problemlos Kylo Ren und andere verängstigen konnte.
Aber nein, er war so doof und hat nicht bemerkt, wie Kylo mit dem Lichtschwert neben ihm spielt... Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das nicht mitbekommen würde.
Kylo Ren ist für mich weiterhin ebenso eine Enttäuschung, weil er mehr ein ängstlich weinendes Kind ist als ein guter Antagonist, vor dem man auch Respekt haben sollte.
Ironischerweise ist er aber dennoch der einzige Charakter, der eine richtige Entwicklung mitmacht in den beiden bisherigen Filmen.
Dass jetzt Palpatine wieder zurückgebracht wird, klingt für mich auch sehr nach Fanservice und fehlenden neuen Ideen.
Ein passendes Gesamtpaket erwarte ich also nicht, denn Abrams muss so hinter Johnson aufräumen, dass da nicht all zu viel neues bei rumkommen wird.


----------



## Wubaron (3. Dezember 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich befürchte eher, dass jetzt versucht wird alle noch losen Enden irgendwie zusammen zu knoten, ob es nun passt oder nicht.
> In Episode 7 wurde Snoke nur kurz am Rande angeteasert und das neue große Böse vorgestellt mit seiner riesigen Macht, in Episode 8 wurde er dann von Johnson komplett verhunzt und richtig dumm zersäbelt...
> Das allein fand ich schon schrecklich, denn er hätte ein wirklich guter Antagonist sein können mit all seiner Macht, mit der er problemlos Kylo Ren und andere verängstigen konnte.
> Aber nein, er war so doof und hat nicht bemerkt, wie Kylo mit dem Lichtschwert neben ihm spielt... Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das nicht mitbekommen würde.
> ...



Kann dich verstehen. Nach Ep 7 habe ich auch gehofft das Snoke ein richtig krasser Böswicht ist. Was gabs nur für tolle Theorieren. (Er ist Plagueis etc.) Aber wenn sich der Spoiler bewahrheitet, passt sein ableben in Ep 8 für mich.


Spoiler



Er ist halt doch nur ein Klon und kein mega bösewicht. Das Palps Tot in Ep 6 auch nur ein Klon war find ich auch passend. War die Attacke von Vader doch auch sehr leicht und immerhin wird Palp als der mächtigste Sith gehandelt. Ein Klon ist halt niemals so gut wie sein Original. Wohl erst recht nicht im Umgang mit der Macht, sprich Dinge erahnen.



Kylo ist zwischen der Dunklen und Hellen Seite hin und hergerissen. Er möchte gerne zur dunklen Seite aber die helle Seite in ihm zieht ihn zurück. Deshalb versucht er mit besonderen aggressiven Momenten die Helle Seite in ihm zurückzudrängen.
Anakin war ja auch immer sehr hin und hergerissen. Da er aber (Anfangs) mehr zu hellen Seite tendierte hat sich das halt nicht so extrem dargestellt. Aber auch Anakin hatte genug "unvernüftige" Momente. Die Sandleute hat er z.B. einfach niedergemetztelt. 
Ich seh schon zwischen den beiden viele parallelen. Nur das Anakin von Hell nach Dunkel wechselt, und Kylo von Dunkel wohl nach Hell. Sprich Anakin wollte gut sein, ist aber ins Böse abgerutscht. Kylo möchte Böse sein, schafft es aber nicht von der Hellen Seite loszulassen. (Und versucht das mit seinen Aggressionen zu überdecken.)
Das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung. 

Ich mag Fanservice. Immerhin krieg ich das was ich mag.  Oft wird ja gemeckert wenn die Fans nicht kriegen was sie sehen möchten. (z.B. Snoke Thematik )
Ich hoffe nur das Anakin auch einen Auftritt hat. Wär toll wenn z.B. er mithelfen würde Palpatine zu besiegen. Wär für mich ein schönes Bild wenn Anakin, der Auserwählte, und Rey 



Spoiler



Enkelin von Palp


 den Imperator ein für alle Mal besiegen.


----------



## Cobar (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich bräuchte da nicht auch noch Anakin wieder drin. Der ist zwar zur hellen Seite zurückgekehrt, aber muss für mich jetzt nicht auch noch wieder auftauchen.
Die alten Charaktere weiterhin nutzen, finde ich zwar grundlegend erst einmal gut, aber ich möchte sie nicht genau so abgehalftert und nur für den Zweck benutzt sehen wie Luke oder Han und wir wissen ja, wie es beiden aktuell geht 
Dass sowas gemacht wird, macht die neuen Charaktere für mich auch nur noch unwichtiger bzw. belangloser, wenn die alten Charaktere zurückgebracht werden müssen, um Spannung aufzubauen, weil die neuen so viel Tiefe haben wie Abziehbilder vom Kiosk.
Das ist für mich auch meine größte Kritik an den neuen Episoden.
Es ist toll, dass die alten Charaktere dabei sind, aber mit den neuen Figuren fiebere ich einfach nicht mit. Sie sind mir schlichtweg egal, weil ich sie weder richtig kennenlerne noch mir irgendwie sympathisch werden dadurch.
So ein halb durchwachsenes "wir müssen die alle wieder rein bringen" und gleichzeitig "aber die müssen dann auch schnell wieder weg (abgemurkst werden)",  weil sie sonst die ganze Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, empfinde ich einfach nicht angemessen für die Helden der Rebellion und die von so vielen Millionen Menschen geliebten Helden ihrer Kindheit.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, Anakin und Kylo haben schon so ihre Gemeinsamkeiten, aber ich mag beide nicht sonderlich 
Könnte daran liegen, dass sie beide zornige Kiddies sind (nicht unbedingt nur körperlich, aber geistig ganz sicher) oder aber daran, dass ich nicht unbedingt alles über einen Charakter wissen muss, sondern es gerne auch eine gewisse Mysthik geben darf, speziell bei Vader, der durch die Vorgeschichte für mich etwas den Schrecken verloren hat.
Letztendlich ist er nur ein Kind gewesen, das sich nicht beherrschen konnte und wurde dann zum Rüpel auf dem SW-Schulhof, wohingegen er (wenn man nur die Episoden 4-6 kennt) ein großes Unheil ist, von dem man nicht so genau wusste, woher sein Hass gegen viele Menschen so kam.


----------

